# Preseason Game #7 (10/25): Jazz vs Lakers



## Brian34Cook

<center>
















Utah Jazz (2-2) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (4-2)

Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim (Anaheim)









Date: 10/25
Time: 7:30 pm



 





































D. Williams D. Brown M. Okur M. Harpring A. Kirilenko 





































S. Parker K. Bryant C. Mihm L. Odom K. Brown 

Preseason Statistics
<pre>
Player	MPG	PPG	FG%	3P%	FT%	RPG	APG	SPG	BPG
Bryant	29.2	22.3	52.1	00.0	85.0	3.8	3.3	2.0	0.0
Brown	26.5	11.2	52.2	00.0	51.4	5.5	1.3	0.8	0.3
Parker	21.3	10.5	53.5	29.4	80.0	2.2	2.2	0.8	0.3
Odom	28.7	10.0	34.9	16.7	81.8	7.7	4.3	0.8	0.5
George	18.0	9.5	54.8	00.0	84.6	2.5	0.7	0.8	0.3
Mihm	20.5	8.2	50.0	00.0	65.4	5.7	0.8	0.7	0.7
Cook	16.2	7.3	37.1	00.0	94.7	4.5	1.2	0.3	0.3
Green	14.4	4.2	36.4	33.3	75.0	2.4	1.4	0.5	0.0
Bobbitt	11.7	3.2	39.1	16.7	00.0	1.2	1.0	0.4	0.0
Slava	9.5	3.0	38.9	00.0	1.000	1.7	0.3	0.3	0.1
Profit	10.8	2.8	31.3	00.0	50.0	2.8	2.0	0.0	0.0
Jones	9.2	2.2	38.5	00.0	33.3	1.8	0.2	0.2	0.2
Wafer	5.8	2.0	25.0	00.0	66.7	0.5	0.3	0.3	0.0
McKie	12.7	1.7	30.8	00.0	1.000	1.2	1.2	0.3	0.0
Parada	5.4	1.6	50.0	00.0	75.0	0.8	0.4	0.2	0.4
Vujacic	10.2	0.8	07.1	11.1	1.000	0.3	1.2	0.0	0.3
</pre>
</center>

KCAL again. Boo... Let me know how Cook and Deron do..


----------



## The One

I'll be here to give you guys the updates


----------



## Cap

Didn't know that Odom was shooting so poorly from the field this preseason. Nice to see that Kobe is scoring 22+ ppg on so few shots.


----------



## The One

EHL said:


> Didn't know that Odom was shooting so poorly from the field this preseason. Nice to see that Kobe is scoring 22+ ppg on so few shots.


He has not been focusing on scoring because he is still trying to get use to his new position as point forward. hopeful by the end of November he will be used to it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

One more thing.. Sasha sure is lighting it up.. :laugh:


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> One more thing.. Sasha sure is lighting it up.. :laugh:


LOL He is NBDL Bound. Period.


----------



## Kneejoh

Im just glad to see Kobe with a high FG% once again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Sasha will get lit up in the NBDL too


----------



## The One

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Sasha will get lit up in the NBDL too*


:biggrin: :laugh:  :| :frown:  "soo true"


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

I guess I don't check on news for the Jazz, but is there any reason they aren't starting Boozer? Sorry if this is just a dumb, dumb question because I should have looked or something.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I believe he's injured?


----------



## Sean

Brian34Cook said:


> I believe he's injured?


 Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer will sit out tonight's exhibition against the Lakers because of a strained left hamstring.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,2320522.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Another year of Carlos milking injuries. I think Larry will finally get tired of him. I hope Mitch/Buss do not bite on him.


----------



## The One

Games starts in about 1 hour 45 mins.


Things to look at: 
*Kwame* is still sore so he may have the exact same start as he did last game when he could not finish around the basket.
*Devean* re-hurt is foot and did not perticipate that much during practice. may not have that much minutes this game.
*Von Wafer* may be seen more in this game since there I no threat that he will go to the NBDL.


Who may be leaving after preseaon:
*Sasha* is just not ready to be in the NBA but he is in a lose lose situation since the NBDL may not help him.
*Bobbit* played only slightly better than last year so he may be waived

Who should leave after preseason:
*Sasha*: (read last paragraph)
*Slava*: Has never done anything but warm the bench for Kobe and Shaq and commit fouls. some games he can be a decent shooter but his shot is very inconsistent.

On the Hot Seat:
*Odom*, from now until the whole season is over, is going to be here(The Hot Seat) because Phil placed him as the most important role and factor(Not Kwame) for the Lakers success.


----------



## The One

And one more thing. Bynum may make his first Laker game appearence.


----------



## Pnack

can't watch it since i live in canada but really interested in seeing bynum


----------



## SharpShooter

Bynum is playing today????? Finally!!!


----------



## Pnack

SharpShooter said:


> Bynum is playing today????? Finally!!!


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Unique

The One said:


> And one more thing. Bynum may make his first Laker game appearence.



Friday, His b-day.


----------



## Unique

Correction: Bynum WILL play.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Sasha will get lit up in the NBDL too


yes sir.


----------



## The One

It's confirmed. BYNUM WILL PLAY, but for only about eight mins or so.


----------



## The One

Lakers 0 Jazz 2


----------



## Brian34Cook

Who's starting for Utah? Is Deron? Need some updates here when possible. Thanks..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nice turnaround by Kobe!!


----------



## The One

Lakers 2 Jazz 2

Lakers turnovers
Jazz offensive foul

Kobe scores


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dunk by KObe off of TO! Kwame draws a foul on D! nice 4-2 Lakers


----------



## The One

Lakers 6
Jazz 2

Kobe fast breaK DUNK
Jazz offensive foul


----------



## The One

lakers 7 Jazz 2
Parker for three


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Smush for three.Good. Smush gets steal, but LO turns over.


----------



## The One

Lakers 9 Jazz 2

Mihm scores


----------



## The One

Lakers 9 Jazz 4


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Spin by LO and 1!


----------



## The One

Lakers 11 Jazz 4

Lakers offensive foul (Kwame)

Odom AND ONE


----------



## Laker Freak

Lamar just took it coast to coast and put a nasty spin move on Harpring for the and 1.


----------



## The One

Lakers 12 Jazz 4


----------



## Kneejoh

Any updates on the Jazz lineup?


----------



## The One

Lakers 12 Jazz 7


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright.. It sucks not having KCAL, etc and if someone could please let me know just a lil more that would be nice.. All I wanna know is the score and some Deron and Cook updates just to see what they are doing.. But thanks for the score updates 

*Edit - Thanks for letting me know Cuba!*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Okur
Ak 47
D Williams
D Brown
Harpring


----------



## The One

Lakers 14 Jazz 7


----------



## The One

Lakers 14 Jazz 7

Timeout

Lakers very focused this game,


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lakers kickazz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Derons got a nice game. Hes been a little foul prone but hes very confident. Stu was saying that he was taking it to Nash in a previous game against Phoenix.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

LO posted up Ak!! Nice!


----------



## The One

Lakers 16 Jazz 7


----------



## Brian34Cook

CubanLaker said:


> Derons got a nice game. Hes been a little foul prone but hes very confident. Stu was saying that he was taking it to Nash in a previous game against Phoenix.


Man I miss watching Deron play though (main reason I wish I could see it tonight). He's gonna get fouls until he adjusts but he's gonna be a good one..


----------



## The One

Lakers 16 jazz 9


----------



## The One

Lakers 18 Jazz 9


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jumper by Mihm! Nice Steal by Kwame. Dunk!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

Likin' the score so far!


----------



## The One

Lakers 20 Jazz 9

Kwame dunk


----------



## The One

Lakers 20 Jazz 11


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lookin good.. Hmm.. Who's scoring most of the points for Utah? AK?


----------



## The One

Lakers 22 Jazz 11


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

22 Lakers - 11 jazz


----------



## The One

Bynum is in!!!


----------



## The One

Lakers 24 Jazz 11


----------



## The One

Lakers 24 Jazz 13


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

bynum is about to check in!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum, already? :jawdrop:


----------



## The One

Lakers 24 Jazz 13

okay now Bynum is in!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hes huge!


----------



## The One

Lakers 24 Jazz 15


----------



## The One

Lakers 26 Jazz 15


----------



## The One

CubanLaker said:


> Hes huge!


Huge as in fat?


----------



## The One

Lakers 26 Jazz 17


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lol sasha scores


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers playing excellent D!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Any 1st Quarter Quick Recap? :laugh:


----------



## Unique

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> lol sasha scores


Umm no he dosent.


----------



## The One

Lakers 26 Jazz 17 end of first


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Huge as in smaller version of a young Shaq.


----------



## Kneejoh

Whose been scoring anybody got the updated stats?


----------



## The One

Odom Good
Kobe Good
Parker Good
everybody is play well
Even Bynum had a nice defensive rotation that caused the Jazz to turn it over right before the end of the third.


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Any 1st Quarter Quick Recap? :laugh:



Yea we're winning.
All starter are playing good. Smush is a very sold starter, Kobe was about to get down wit brown i belive.......D is pretty good.


----------



## The One

thug_immortal8 said:


> Whose been scoring anybody got the updated stats?


I'm listening to this buy radio and the commentators don't update the players points often.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds good so far. Thanks for the updates guys :clap:


----------



## The One

Lakers 26 Jazz 17

Mihm 6 points leads all


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bynum nice Reb!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

JJ and Cook check in and Bynum gets a rebound.


----------



## The One

Lakers 28 Jazz 17

Bynum scores!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yay for Bynum :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak

Bynum throws in a lucky shot over Ostertag and AK47 :laugh:


----------



## The One

Lakers 28 Jazz 19


----------



## Unique

Laker Freak said:


> Bynum throws in a lucky shot over Ostertag and AK47 :laugh:



LOL what a funny looking shot....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cooks looking Mean!!


----------



## The One

Lakers 28 Jazz 20


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook tries to dunk over Ostertag and gets 2 free throws.


----------



## The One

Lakers 30 Jazz 20


----------



## Brian34Cook

CubanLaker said:


> Cooks looking Mean!!


Which is good right? 

And wtf.. He tried to dunk over Ostertag? Errrr..


----------



## The One

Lakers 33 Jazz 20


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Sasha hits his 1st shot!


----------



## The One

Lakers 33 Jazz 20

Jazz Timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook

CubanLaker said:


> Sasha hits his 1st shot!


... of the preseason... 

:clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Yeah a mean Cook is very good. He tried to dunk it over Ostertag and almost got it to go in. Near and1


----------



## Damian Necronamous

AN-DREW BY-NUM!!!

That was awesome. :biggrin: 

Has anyone else noticed how Joel seems to have livened up a bit? In the first few games, he was a bit stiff and boring. But now it looks like he has gotten the hang of being on TV and has become more entertaining to listen to.


----------



## Laker Freak

That 3 that Sasha made was contested but he still hit nothing but net.


----------



## The One

CubanLaker said:


> Sasha hits his 1st shot!


Only his first made shot


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damian Necronamous said:


> AN-DREW BY-NUM!!!
> 
> That was awesome. :biggrin:
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how Joel seems to have livened up a bit? In the first few games, he was a bit stiff and boring. But now it looks like he has gotten the hang of being on TV and has become more entertaining to listen to.


Yeah hes sounding a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook draws the charge!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Laker Freak said:


> Cook draws the charge!


 :clap: :clap: Yep, that's him :clap: :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cook takes charge. Bynum takes a shot after a miss and almost ties up the defender for the jumpball. Good hustle!! Jazz Time out.


----------



## The One

Lakers 33 Jazz 20

Jazz time out


----------



## The One

Lakers 33 Jazz 22


----------



## Laker Freak

Nice move by Bynum but missed the hook but Cook is there for the follow. 35-22 Lakers.


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 22


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Beautiful drop step by BYnum. Cook for the putback! NIce move!!


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 24


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 26


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 26

defs 3 secs on Bynum


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 26

Jazz timeout


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

BYnum doesnt look scared at all. nice confidence for the rook. Great D.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Who's in the game right now?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers force turnover! :clap: 

Kwame misses dunk after LO dish.


----------



## Laker Freak

Brian34Cook said:


> Who's in the game right now?


Mihm
Kwame
Kobe
Smush
Profit


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 27


----------



## The One

Lakers 35 Jazz 29


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Smush for three. Good!


----------



## The One

Lakers 38 Jazz 29


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

sasha 10 pts


----------



## The One

Lakers 38 Jazz 31


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Mihm active tonight


----------



## The One

Lakers 38 Jazz 31

Lakers Time out


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gtg fellas. The One, you on your own. Go Lakers!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## The One

CubanLaker said:


> Sasha hits his 1st shot!


First made shot of the preseason!!? That's just....damn.


----------



## The One

Lakers 41 Jazz 33

Parker for three has 11 points leads all

Jazz score


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Wait.... Sasha has 10 points? Are you confusing him with Mihm?


----------



## The One

Lakers 41 Jazz 35

Kobe misses
Jazz misses
Parker travels


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wait.... Sasha has 10 points? Are you confusing him with Mihm?


:rofl: I would guess so.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Ahh Stu. 

He says "I can get away with that in practice, how come I can't get away with it here...On the Lakers basketball network" 

Bynum looks good, but raw. Ostertag was bullying him for rebounds, get easy position on the offensive glass. Bynum is a big kid though, not so much strength wise, but in a way where he has a giant frame and could really punish teams if he put some muscle on. What's his wingspan, his arms look amazingly long. I hope they work him in the post more, I want to see what else he has. I liked that drop step, and he looks like he has a good feel for scoring in the post. They're going to need to play Odom, Kwame and Mihm together a lot. It seems like they can barely get a rebound on the defensive end.


----------



## The One

Lakers 43 Jazz 33

Slava in the games(here we go)


----------



## The One

Lakers 45 Jazz 35 End of Half


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

half time
la 45 jazz 35


----------



## The One

Lakers most complete half of the preseason.

Kobe: still kobe
Parker: getting better each game
Mihm: I don't think he has a foul!!
Bynum: missed a few shots but played D well
Kwame: a little slow to start the game and was taking out before he can heat up.


----------



## Unique

Wow.....Lakers playing good D? Smush is on fire he is defintely starting material what ever doubts people had about him should be gone. Kwame is aggresive around the rim now ..Lamar made a gorgeous move in the 1st that got players off the bench cheering. Bynum ahhh Young Andrew he was getting punked from rebound but thats ok hes hanging in there. Im proud of these guys i see a good year ahead.


----------



## The One

Odom was good but commited three fouls in the first half


----------



## Brian34Cook

What happened to Kwame? He hurt?


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> What happened to Kwame? He hurt?



Left wrist, My guess is a miner ache.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Left wrist, My guess is a miner ache.


Ah I'm sure he'll be fine.. Hopefully :gopray:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Are we still pressing defensively?


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are we still pressing defensively?



Yes , We are doing pretty good defensively ...Our full court press was really hurting Utah.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Lakermike05 said:


> Yes , We are doing pretty good defensively ...Our full court press was really hurting Utah.


They need to pick their spots better though, the Jazz got a load of open looks because of the traps.


----------



## The One

well I have go now. sorry


----------



## Brian34Cook

The One said:


> well I have go now. sorry


It's ok.. Thanks!

Can someone take over please?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The One said:


> well I have go now. sorry


 Thanks bud.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lakers leading 58 to 41


----------



## The One

I'm back

Laker 60 Jazz 42


----------



## The One

Lakers 60 Jazz 46


----------



## The One

lakers 62 Jazz 46

Kwame misses both
Jazz turnover
Kobe dunk


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

superb dunk by kobe


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe just took the ball right out of McCloud's hands, went behind his back and dunked it right on McCloud's head.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Laker Freak said:


> Kobe just took the ball right out of McCloud's hands, went behind his back and dunked it right on McCloud's head.


Was it as cool as it looked typed? :laugh:


----------



## Unique

Wowwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! Whoever's watching the game probably jumped up like i did wow kobes between the legs crossover then with that statue of liberty dunk ( and all this was on a 2on1 fast break)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Again, the game is live on "thegamelive.com"

Kobe leaving the game with a mean cut after the dunk..


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Again, the game is live on "thegamelive.com"
> 
> Kobe leaving the game with a mean cut after the dunk..



No he's not.


----------



## Pnack

ohhh **** the game on the net wow im so pissed


----------



## The One

lakers 63 Jazz 46


----------



## The One

Lakers 65 Jazz 46


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lakermike05 said:


> No he's not.


 He would have if not for the timeout.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe: 18 pts
Smush: 15 pts


----------



## The One

Lakers 65 Jazz 48


----------



## The One

Lakers 67 Jazz 48


----------



## The One

Lakers 67 Jazz 50

Jazz Makes both free throw


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lamar is looking a lot better when he's aggressive on offense. He's pressing the action a lot more than last year.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Oh yeah, Just a reminder guys,

but there is a World Series game going to extra innings right now.


----------



## The One

Lakers 70 Jazz 50


----------



## The One

Lakers 71 Jazz 52


----------



## Brian34Cook

HallOfFamer said:


> Oh yeah, Just a reminder guys,
> 
> but there is a World Series game going to extra innings right now.


Heck of a game I'm watching here.. Lidge has come back pretty nicen tonight.. but my god what a job by El Duque!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Anyone know why George	is not suited up and sitting with Walton?


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He would have if not for the timeout.



LOL Kobe's too strong 4 that!


----------



## Brian34Cook

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone know why George	is not suited up and sitting with Walton?


Resting his knee/leg/ankle (not sure which) or something..


----------



## Unique

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone know why George	is not suited up and sitting with Walton?



Ankle...Practice injury.


----------



## 07McCarthy

how many points does kwame have, sounds like smush and kobe are lighten it up.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Brian34Cook said:


> Heck of a game I'm watching here.. Lidge has come back pretty nicen tonight.. but my god what a job by El Duque!


Yeah, I didnt think he was gonna get out of that jam in the 9th, but WHOA, like you said, what a job!


----------



## The One

Bynum back in


----------



## The One

Lakers 71 Jazz 52

Bynum with a steal


----------



## The One

Lakers 71 Jazz 54


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakermike05 said:


> Ankle...Practice injury.



Nothing serious right?


----------



## The One

Lakers 73 Jazz 54


----------



## Brian34Cook

HallOfFamer said:


> Yeah, I didnt think he was gonna get out of that jam in the 9th, but WHOA, like you said, what a job!


Wow a 4 pitch walk to Orlando Palmeiro (I liked him on the Cards :-| ).. El Duque is gone.. Swear something is wrong with him..


----------



## HallOfFamer

Lakers have been beaten on a couple backdoor plays, but the Jazz haven't converted.


----------



## The One

Lakers 73 Jazz 57


----------



## Unique

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nothing serious right?



Na, We'll see him Friday againt Kings.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Devin Green has no shot...AT ALL. He's missed like 7 straight, or maybe it's jsut in my head.

He'll be cut pretty soon. Hes had too many missed open looks.

End of 3rd.

73-58 Lakers.


----------



## The One

Lakers 73 Jazz 58 end of third.


----------



## Unique

Can i get a world series update plz?


----------



## onelakerfan

Bynum has more energy out there then brown, sad


----------



## madskillz1_99

Lakermike05 said:


> Can i get a world series update plz?


you don't have TV or access to the internet!?

5-5 bottom of 10th.


----------



## The One

Lakermike05 said:


> Can i get a world series update plz?


What is the name of this thread?


----------



## The One

Lakers 75 Jazz 58


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Lakermike05 said:


> Can i get a world series update plz?



5-5 bottom of 10th. man on first. one out. Ausmus at the plate for Houston.


----------



## Unique

madskillz1_99 said:


> you don't have TV or access to the internet!?
> 
> 5-5 bottom of 10th.



Remote to far away...Internet is .............Fine im just too lazy.


----------



## Unique

The One said:


> What is the name of this thread?


Grow up.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Can i get a world series update plz?


After a walk by Orlando.. Lane and Ausmus with 2 bad at bats.. 2 down..

Adam Everett.. 2 down.. 

http://cbs.sportsline.com/mlb/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Unique

TonyMontana_83 said:


> 5-5 bottom of 10th. man on first. one out. Ausmus at the plate for Houston.



Thnx.


----------



## The One

Lakers 75 Jazz 59


----------



## Unique

What a block by Green!


----------



## The One

Lakers 75 Jazz 61

Bynum getting blocked


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 61


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 63


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 65

Lakers turnover
Jazz score
another Lakers turnover
Jazz timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


>


Nice pictures


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 67


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 69

We really cannot have our bench out theor that long.


----------



## Unique

Damnnnnnn down to a 8 point lead........Nice block by Profit.


----------



## Brian34Cook

What the.. who's out there blowing it?

Oh and it's goin to the 11th


----------



## The One

Lakers 77 Jazz 71


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> What the.. who's out there blowing it?
> 
> Oh and it's goin to the 11th



Our 2nd unit.


----------



## The One

Lakers 79 Jazz 71


----------



## Brian34Cook

Whoa.. What was that call? Unbelievable!

Go figure a Pods 1B.

(Sorry about the baseball people :laugh: )


----------



## The One

Lakers 79 Jazz 71

Good D by Bynum


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Our 2nd unit.


And who would the 2nd unit consist of? Do we even have one?


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> And who would the 2nd unit consist of? Do we even have one?



Well mostly traing camp scrubs..........Green...Profit....then Bynum slava and bobbit


----------



## The One

Lakers 81 Jazz 71


----------



## The One

Lakers 81 Jazz 73


----------



## 07McCarthy

wafers in


----------



## The One

Lakers 83 Jazz 73


----------



## The One

Lakers 85 Jazz 73


----------



## The One

Lakers 85 Jazz 74


----------



## The One

Lakers 86 Jazz 74


----------



## The One

Lakers 86 Jazz 74

2:48 left (Broken Shot clock)


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dang.. Is it over yet..

Neither is the baseball game.. 

Jenks into the game for the Sox.. Biggio, Willy, Berk due up


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Dang.. Is it over yet..
> 
> Neither is the baseball game..
> 
> Jenks into the game for the Sox.. Biggio, Willy, Berk due up



Patience ...We will win soon enough ..Btw who you going 4 in WS?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Patience ...We will win soon enough ..Btw who you going 4 in WS?


Sox, without question (Since the Cards lost  )


----------



## The One

Lakers 92 Jazz 80


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Sox, without question (*Since the Cards lost  * )



:laugh:


----------



## Unique

Parada just got knocked down by a punch.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> Parada just got knocked down by a punch.


By Wafer (tell me you get it!)? :rofl:

No but seriously.. Hope he's ok..


----------



## Unique

Parada gets ejected after gettin hammerd in the face...Phil stands up for him but early showers 4 parada.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Who is playing for the Jazz?


----------



## The One

Lakers 92 Jazz 82


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> By Wafer (tell me you get it!)? :rofl:
> 
> No but seriously.. Hope he's ok..


LOL ...no not by Wafer......That was BS Parada got sucker punched extremley hard and he gets ejected .


----------



## The One

Lakers 93 Jazz 82


----------



## The One

lakers 93 Jazz 84


----------



## The One

Lakers 95 Jazz 84


----------



## The One

Lakers 95 Jazz 85 Final


----------



## Unique

We win....But Parada dosent.


----------



## The One

Now I really have to go. Good Night Everybody.  - The One


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks.. I think I'm heading out.. Have to check the boxscore's later then..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Who knew Laron Profit was so frickin good?

Jumaine Jones' days in LA are numbered, to say the least.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lakermike05 said:


> We win....But Parada dosent.


That. Was. Freaking. Awesome.

He got owned. Robert Whaley is my new favorite player....I hate Adam Parada.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Damian Necronamous said:


> That. Was. Freaking. Awesome.
> 
> He got owned. Robert Whaley is my new favorite player....I hate Adam Parada.


Adam got ejected, Whaleys face was swallon and bleeding.


----------



## Laker Freak

That sucks for Parada because he got 30 tickets for his friends and family and was ejected after being in the game for about 10 seconds.


----------



## The One

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who knew Laron Profit was so frickin good?
> 
> Jumaine Jones' days in LA are numbered, to say the least.


Jones is not going anywhere. he his there second best defender off the bench and a very good rebounder and if hot, he is a very big threat behind the 3 point line. He did not play today because Jackson wanted to see how Bobbit, Profit, and Wafer play berfore he waives somebody. Parada is getting waived


----------



## Brian34Cook

Boxscore

<pre>
Name MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
Brown	24	1-3	0-0	1-4	3	6	9	3	1	1	1	4	3
Odom	25	4-9	1-4	5-5	2	3	5	4	3	0	1	3	14
Mihm	22	3-4	0-0	1-2	0	1	1	1	0	0	1	1	7
Parker	27	5-9	4-5	1-2	1	0	1	4	0	0	1	2	15
Bryant	29	7-15	0-0	6-6	2	0	2	3	4	0	2	3	20
Green	22	2-8	0-2	2-2	2	2	4	2	0	1	0	1	6
McKie	7	0-0	0-0	0-0	1	1	2	0	0	0	1	0	0
Bynum	20	1-7	0-0	0-0	4	3	7	0	1	0	1	0	2
Vujacic	6	1-2	1-1	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	1	3
Cook	11	1-2	0-0	4-4	1	1	2	0	1	0	1	1	6
Profit	18	4-6	0-0	5-8	3	4	7	1	0	1	3	2	13
Medved	8	1-4	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	1	2
Bobbitt	15	2-6	0-1	0-0	0	0	0	3	0	0	1	1	4
Wafer	5	0-1	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	0	0	0	1	1	0
Parada	1	0-0	0-0	0-0	0	0	0	1	0	0	0	1	0
Totals	240	32-76	6-13	25-33	19	21	40	22	10	3	14	22	95
</pre>

<pre>
Corie Blount, FC	DNP SORE LEFT FOOT
Jumaine Jones, SF	DNP COACH'S DECISION
Devean George, SF	DNP SORE LEFT FOOT
Luke Walton, SF DNP HAMSTRING INJURY
</pre>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Mihm destroying the boards with one rebound!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mihm destroying the boards with one rebound!


:rofl:

Wow go Profit (go where I dont know!)!! :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Mihm destroying the boards with one rebound!



:clap: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Our 17 year old sticky fingered rookie had more rebounds than our starting center...


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: 

I only laugh becuase if I didn't i'd probably cry.


----------



## Cap

Was I the only one that thinks Profit _looks_ exactly like Kobe? This dude wears the same white armband, has the same gait, same dribbling style, same shooting technique, and generally the same weight and athleticism. To top it off his jersey number is 9, which looks pretty close to Kobe's 8 on the court. That's really freaking confusing and annoying damn it! I hope they don't have the same freaking haircuts all season long too. :laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj

Kwame Brown looked good on the boards...but he must get more shot attempts!


----------



## Ghiman

There was a fight? Damn! Thats what i get for going to bed early 

In other news...the Heat get stung by the Hornets 111-91 :laugh:


----------



## Sean

Ghiman said:


> There was a fight? Damn! Thats what i get for going to bed early


Not really a fight, but a punch was thrown. Parada and Whaley were banging around a bit and Parada used to his elbow to clear out Whaley's head. Whaley was behind Parada, so Whaley took a round house swing and caught Parada in the side of the face/neck. The refs were right there, so it was broken up pretty quickly. 

Overall, a great team effort on both ends. Smush was on fire with his treys. Even the training camp fodder looked good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

EHL said:


> Was I the only one that thinks Profit _looks_ exactly like Kobe? This dude wears the same white armband, has the same gait, same dribbling style, same shooting technique, and generally the same weight and athleticism. To top it off his jersey number is 9, which looks pretty close to Kobe's 8 on the court. That's really freaking confusing and annoying damn it! I hope they don't have the same freaking haircuts all season long too. :laugh:


 Haha!! My Gf told me the same thing last night. I think if Kobe grew back the mini fro it would help.!


----------



## Sean




----------



## Sean

*video highights*

Game highlights including Parada's elbow and punch
http://rapidshare.de/files/6774980/LAKERS_10-25-05.wmv.html


This one is Kobe's steal...
http://s63.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0E5UESSNONVOK3PZAVM9LNRXGF


----------



## Unique

The One said:


> *Jones is not going anywhere.* he his there second best defender off the bench and a very good rebounder and if hot, he is a very big threat behind the 3 point line. He did not play today because Jackson wanted to see how Bobbit, Profit, and Wafer play berfore he waives somebody. Parada is getting waived


Tisk tisk tisk.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lakermike05 said:


> Tisk tisk tisk.


lol


----------



## Sean

*OC register team report*

ROOKIE DEBUT

Rookie Andrew Bynum, a 7-foot center from St. Joseph's High in New Jersey, displayed little nervousness in his first professional game Tuesday but still struggled around the rim.

Bynum, who missed the first six exhibition season games because of an abdominal strain, finished 1-for-7 shooting in 20 minutes.

"I felt I was more than keeping up," Bynum said. "I was nervous and excited, but after I got out there ... I relaxed and my nerves settled down."

Asked about the rookie's performance, Jackson paused briefly and asked, "What did he shoot last night?"

"1 for 7."

"Hmmm, 14 percent. Well, he has to get better than that," Jackson said. "But he had a couple good attempts. It was an adjustment game for him.

"It was his first game, so it's all right. He hustled out a couple balls for us, so that was good. He contested a couple of shots, and it looked like he was able to run out there with the guys, so I'm hopeful."

PARADA PUNCHED

X-rays taken on Parada's jaw Wednesday did not reveal a broken bone. Utah's Robert Whaley punched Parada during Tuesday's exhibition game after the Parada apparently threw an elbow.

"That was an incident where I went to the referees and said you saw that coming," Jackson said. "It was a situation that was embroiled two or three times up and down the court prior to that, and the officials had in their scope, but didn't go over and warn the two guys."

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_736040.php


----------

